# What, no Aeon Flux buzz?



## buzzard (Nov 30, 2005)

Come on people, I need some info and hype. I have a weekend and no movie to see. I am a blank slate in need of direction. 

Baaa baaa baaa. 

Don't make me think now. Nobody wants that. 

buzzard


----------



## Storm Raven (Nov 30, 2005)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Come one people, I need some info and hype. I have a weekend and no movie to see. I am a blank slate in need of direction.
> 
> Baaa baaa baaa.
> 
> Don't make me think now. Nobody wants that.




Unless Charlize Theorn dies every ten minutes or so, it isn't Aeon Flux.


----------



## Dagger75 (Nov 30, 2005)

Shes wearing to much clothes for her to be Aeon Flux


----------



## sniffles (Nov 30, 2005)

Ditto what Storm Raven and Dagger75 said. Also they gave her a backstory, and the world she lives in doesn't appear to be weird enough, at least judging by the trailers. 

This pretty much sums up why I'm not too excited:
http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire2005/index.php?category=0&id=33425&type=0
If the creator isn't happy about it, I'm worried. If you read the article and look over at the sidebars, you'll also see one indicating that Paramount has cancelled all the pre-release screenings - usually a sign that the studio is afraid of bad reviews.  :\


----------



## trancejeremy (Nov 30, 2005)

IMHO, they should have gotten Kari Wuhrer to star in it.


----------



## buzzard (Nov 30, 2005)

Hmm, maybe I'll just go shooting for my Saturday afternoon instead of a movie. 

Never did even watch the series. 

buzzard


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 30, 2005)

buzzard said:
			
		

> I have a weekend and no movie to see. I am a blank slate in need of direction.
> 
> Baaa baaa baaa.
> 
> ...



Fine, we'll make it easier for you. Not Aeon Flux.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 30, 2005)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Hmm, maybe I'll just go shooting for my Saturday afternoon instead of a movie.
> 
> Never did even watch the series.



That might be a good thing.  One of the most common gripes I'm hearing is that it's not enough like the series.

I've never watched it either, so I'm a bit more open to judging the movie on it's own merits.  I am, however, going to wait until some reviews come out before I rush out and see it.  Narnia and King Kong are the only two I'll go see in theaters no matter what this month.

For what it's worth, _Pride & Prejudice_ is supposed to be pretty good.


----------



## barsoomcore (Nov 30, 2005)

I think it looks seriously _dumb_. And I think Charlize Theron makes a notably unconvincing brunette.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 30, 2005)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I think it looks seriously _dumb_. And I think Charlize Theron makes a notably unconvincing brunette.



 My thoughts exactly.


----------



## sydbar (Nov 30, 2005)

I want to see it, but you have to ignore the name, its not aeon flux, its a sci-fi revenge flick.
I wish studios would stop using the names of good programs for movies that have almost nothing to do with the original series. Aeon flux, War of the worlds, and Mission impossible are all examples of movies that have stolen the name and made a movie that has almost nothing with their namesake.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Dec 1, 2005)

sydbar said:
			
		

> Aeon flux, War of the worlds, and Mission impossible are all examples of movies that have stolen the name and made a movie that has almost nothing with their namesake.




And in the case of Mission Impossible, outright crapped all over the original show by making Phelps a bad guy.

I was just watching the Aeon Flux marathon on MTV2 the other night, and I'm not seeing a lot of that show in the previews for this film.  A backstory at all for the character is so far from what that character was about - Aeon's all about being enigmatic.

If you're not familiar with the show, I urge you to rent the new DVD collection of the original shows.  You could also give Reign: The Conqueror a try, which is Peter Chung's gonzo take on Alexander the Great.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeah, I'll probably see it.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Dec 1, 2005)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll probably see it.




If you're that hard up, I can mail you some pr0n


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 1, 2005)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll probably see it.



Hmmm... that's a very convincing point you make there, krunchy.


----------



## Joker (Dec 1, 2005)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll probably see it.




Just for yutz, let's make this page take 3 hours to open.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Dec 1, 2005)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> If you're that hard up, I can mail you some pr0n



If you're really interested in that stuff, and can't find it yourself you deserve to have your computer taken away.

BTW, got anything with Charlize Theron in it?


----------



## orbitalfreak (Dec 1, 2005)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll probably see it.



Are we all quoting this image?


----------



## Henry (Dec 1, 2005)

Joker said:
			
		

> Just for yutz, let's make this page take 3 hours to open.




If you're just lining the same image, then it will take very little extra time at all. 

I never liked the original Aeon Flux - too trippy, not disjointed, so  up that it made no sense to me.

Charlize Theron is not that attractive to me, either (I'm dented like that - Jessica Simpson I find something wrong with, too). However, if it's totally unlike the cartoon, that's good news for me rather than bad. It might be worth seeing on DVD in 4 months, but not worth a theater ticket.


----------



## Joker (Dec 1, 2005)

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> Are we all quoting this image?




Didn't you know it's quote season?


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 1, 2005)

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> Are we all quoting this image?



Why not; it's only gotta load once.   


			
				Henry said:
			
		

> Charlize Theron is not that attractive to me, either



Henry, I have no idea who you are.


----------



## Henry (Dec 1, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Why not; it's only gotta load once.
> 
> Henry, I have no idea who you are.




I'll admit she's a looker from about the nose on down, but there's something about her eyes, and her forehead that just make me want to take an eraser and re-draw her. 

Same thing with J. Simpson - she's pretty until she smiles. Her face has something about it that breaks the golden mean, or something. She's a sweet person publically, but I just don't like her face.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 1, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Henry, I have no idea who you are.



He's an administrator here. Jeez, shouldn't you know that?


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Dec 1, 2005)

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> I'll admit she's a looker from about the nose on down, but there's something about her eyes, and her forehead that just make me want to take an eraser and re-draw her.



Maybe _Monster_ did that to you.




			
				orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> Are we all quoting this image?



What image?



			
				krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

>


----------



## Sir Brennen (Dec 1, 2005)

Well... first off:


			
				krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

>





			
				buzzard said:
			
		

> Come on people, I need some info and hype.



The lack of buzz might have something to do with this...



			
				Sci Fi Wire said:
			
		

> Paramount has quietly canceled all preview screenings of its upcoming SF movie Aeon Flux, starring Charlize Theron, in an unusual move for a high-profile film; Paramount offered no explanation, though studios often fail to preview films if they fear a negative critical reaction.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 1, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> I'll admit she's a looker from about the nose on down, but there's something about her eyes, and her forehead that just make me want to take an eraser and re-draw her.



First off, this is still true even with this...


			
				krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

>





			
				Henry said:
			
		

> Same thing with J. Simpson - she's pretty until she smiles. Her face has something about it that breaks the golden mean, or something. She's a sweet person publically, but I just don't like her face.



Yeah, what is with that? It's scary when she smiles, I think.


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 1, 2005)

The Old Flux did nothing for me, The angular style of the animation made Aeon look like a female impersonator with a lot of chirugury.

The Animator's later Reign:The Codpeice did not help much either.

I Don't Like Uber-Wench movies so i will pass.


----------



## Express (Dec 2, 2005)

Storm Raven said:
			
		

> Unless Charlize Theorn dies every ten minutes or so, it isn't Aeon Flux.




LOL. How very true.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Dec 2, 2005)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll probably see it.




...And that's all you're gonna see.  PG-13, how I loathe thee.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Dec 2, 2005)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> The Old Flux did nothing for me, The angular style of the animation made Aeon look like a female impersonator with a lot of chirugury.
> 
> The Animator's later Reign:The Codpeice did not help much either.




Same here.  I thought both series were eyesores.  No way I'd stay around to watch and see if the show wasn't utter garbage as well.

Brad


----------



## Starman (Dec 2, 2005)

>




Mmmmm...no angular eyesores here.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Dec 2, 2005)

Feh, I will stick with the original.

Mostly because the voice of the original (Denise Poirier) is a local.  (And looks _nothing_ like Flux.)

The Auld Grump


----------



## Henry (Dec 2, 2005)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> Mostly because the voice of the original (Denise Poirier) is a local.  (And looks _nothing_ like Flux.)




The original had a voice? All I remember was watching her shoot things and die a lot. I figured she was deaf and mute, or something.


----------



## Tinner (Dec 2, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> The original had a voice? All I remember was watching her shoot things and die a lot. I figured she was deaf and mute, or something.




That's true for the first appearances on MTV's Liquid Television.
However, the series was popular enough they eventually spun it off into a pretty trippy little series.

And I do agree - This isn't Aeon Flux.
Not weird enough by far. I doubt Hollywood would be capable of making an AF movie that could match some of the bizarre things in the cartoon.
Remember the little wire marionette thing that got put in people's bellybuttons and made them good citizens? Or the freaky lizard that you could open the back of and find tasty little pills that erased all your memories? Not to mention the freaky bird-woman alien messiah thingys.

That show was seriously LSD inspired.


----------



## mmu1 (Dec 2, 2005)

You know a movie is going to suck when they spend so much money on the lead actress they end up using Johnny Lee Miller in one of the other main roles.

Or when the fight "choeography" involves gems like the heroine standing in a circle of bad guys, and taking them all out by firing with two guns (one over the shoulder) as she spins in place...


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 2, 2005)

Here's a neat little quote I found in a review online:  "Charlize Theron has her Oscar. Now she has her 'Catwoman.'"    Nice.


----------



## sniffles (Dec 2, 2005)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> Or when the fight "choeography" involves gems like the heroine standing in a circle of bad guys, and taking them all out by firing with two guns (one over the shoulder) as she spins in place...



Actually, I just picked up the DVD set the other night and watched all the original episodes, and that is something they might actually have done!   

In the pilot Aeon Flux runs through a building madly blazing away, killing mooks left and right - I guess mooks in her world are about as good shots as Imperial troopers in the original _Star Wars_.   

It also refreshed my memory that in the original episodes Aeon Flux only spoke once: she whispered, "Plop" in one episode.


----------



## Chain Lightning (Dec 3, 2005)

Granted I understand the comments about the movie probably being sucky, but this whole "Charlize Theron isn't all that pretty " thing I'm totally lost on. I agree Jessica Simpson is over-hyped ....but I think Charlize (like many other actresses) is very beautiful. 

I mean come on guys, you're telling me that if a woman who looked exactly like Charlize came up to you at a GenCon, and said "Hey, want to go try that WarMachine demo with me?" You'd say "Uh..no thanks" and walk away muttering to your friend "Ugh,she was ugly like i drew her wrong." You'd do that?

Granted everyone has their own tastes so there's bound to be a few that differ in opinion.  However, I find it interesting that,time and time again, the most critical judgements of 'looks' come from this message board and not my friends in fashion or the ones that are aspiring actors/actresses.

I think that its possible that ...the thing isn't a matter of which group is more critical about looks but possibly that one group has different tastes. For instance, my gamer friends would praise a b-movie actress of their favorite guilty pleasure show before getting behind and actress they perceive as Hollywood trying to 'sell' them on.    Like how trancejeremy said, "IMHO, they should have gotten Kari Wuhrer to star in it."  That totally sounds like a comment my Feng Shui gamemaster would make.

Not to say Hollywood doesn't have its fair share of "hey hey hey you're suppose to think this woman is beautiful look look look" ... for instance , I don't see the hype with Julia Roberts or with Juliette Lewis (when she did have hype - around Cape Fear era). 

But Charlize....yah I think she's pretty. I've always thought so, even before she was anybody big ...like on Devil's Advocate and Mighty Joe Young.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Dec 4, 2005)

Oh, I will admit that she is pretty.

The movie sounds dumb, but she _is_ pretty.

The Auld Grump


----------



## mojo1701 (Dec 4, 2005)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> Oh, I will admit that she is pretty.
> 
> The movie sounds dumb, but she _is_ pretty.
> 
> The Auld Grump




Ditto. After seeing her as Rita (the MR-F) in "Arrested Development," it made me re-evaluate after hearing about her in this movie.


----------



## trancejeremy (Dec 4, 2005)

I just said they should have gotten Kari Wuhrer to star in it because then there would have been an MTV connection.  And she was the obvious choice since AFAIK, she's the only ex-MTV person who is actually an actress.


----------



## snotling (Dec 4, 2005)

I went to go see it last night.  Having never seen the cartoon that MTV had, I had nothing to compair it to.

Over all, I really liked the story.  The characters where rather neat.  Some of the  background and continuity needed a bit of help.  It did keep my interest.  Though I would like to have gotten more information on the resistance.  They seemedto have kept that to a minimum..

out of 5 blood-axes, I'd give it a 3.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 4, 2005)

I enjoyed it, 7/10, good story, good flow and acting.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Dec 5, 2005)

Saw it earlier.  All in all it was pretty average.  Although Charlize Theron was smoking hot in it; I especially liked that tiny little nightgown thing she wore in one scene. 

It looks like this movie is getting absolutely clobbered over at Rotten Tomatoes.  Of course, Harry Knowles gave it a good review (which is to be expected, as the filmmakers invited him to the set).


----------



## Aaron2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> Of course, Harry Knowles gave it a good review (which is to be expected, as the filmmakers invited him to the set).



Wow, people still listen to that guy?!


----------



## Dark Jezter (Dec 5, 2005)

Aaron2 said:
			
		

> Wow, people still listen to that guy?!




I don't know how many people still take Harry Knowles seriously anymore.  If you go strictly by the talkback answers, it seems that the reason most people read his reviews is to point out how stupid they are.  Can't say that I can entirely blame those responses; Harry Knowles has a history of giving rave reviews to movies that most people thought sucked, which leads many people to believe that he is a plant who gives good reviews to studios who give him gifts or scoops.

The only regular AICN reviewer I still have any respect for is Moriarty, who tends to have pretty good taste in movies.


----------



## kitoy (Dec 5, 2005)

I saw it last night and thought it was a solid, if low-budget, sci-fi film.  I'd give it a 7 out of 10 stars and I'd recommend it to others.  If you don't see it in the theater, it's definitely worth a rental.  I actually went to see it based on Harry Knowles's review on aintitcool and I wasn't disappointed.  His basic opinion is that this movie is more Phillip K. Dick-ish than the movies that have been made from Dick's books and short stories.  After seeing the movie, I have to agree.

In a nutshell, the story is that 99% of the human population has been wiped out by an epidemic.  At the last minute, a cure was developed by a scientist who ends up ruling the remnants of humanity.  400 years later, they all live in one utopian city, walled off from the rest of the world.  However, something is wrong in utopia, people are disappearing, and the population is restless and discontent.  Rebels are trying to depose the scientist's family and Aeon Flux is the insurgency's best operative.  

This is high concept sci-fi with things like genetically engineered plants as security, modified humans with feet for hands, and people using drugs to communicate with each other.  Lots of good ideas here and a plot with some interesting twists and turns.  The look and feel is very Euro/Sci-fi, a lot like "The Fifth Element."  I wouldn't be surprised to find out that Moebius was behind the design for the movie.  

For the most part, the special effects in this movie are accomplished with sets and costuming and camerawork with some cg thrown in.  The cg is just ok.  It's really good a few times, the water-droplet monitor/security system comes to mind.  Sometimes, though, it's a little too noticeable.  I'm thinking of the razor-grass defense system here.  Also, the fight scenes are a little too quick-cut headache inducing for my tastes.  I attribute this to the fact that Charlize Theron is probably not a highly trained martial artist.

Speaking of Charlize, she is *smokin' hot* in this movie.  She looks great and gives a good performance here.  Especially in the nightie thingy she was half-wearing in one scene.     Uhm, but I digress.

I enjoyed the movie, but I wouldn't recommend it to anyone who doesn't want to think while watching a movie.  Charlize Theron is beautiful and talented as always, but I wish they had $10 million more dollars to spend on special effects.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 5, 2005)

62 mill to make and only 13.1 on opening weekend, not good Serenity was 39 to make, did 10 million on opening weekend for an overal: Domestic:  $25,374,750 (67.9%) 
+ Overseas:  $11,979,109  (32.1%) = Worldwide:  $37,353,859 --- now with DVD Serenity will make some bucks but Aeon is going to be tight.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Dec 5, 2005)

I never watched the animated series...not once, not ever.  So the movie doesn't interest me at all.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 5, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I never watched the animated series...not once, not ever.  So the movie doesn't interest me at all.



I haven't either, but I'm not sure I see the connection to not having any interest in seeing the movie.  Do you not watch any movies that aren't based on something you already know?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Dec 5, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I haven't either, but I'm not sure I see the connection to not having any interest in seeing the movie.  Do you not watch any movies that aren't based on something you already know?




Oh no...I'll watch anything if it appeals to me on some level.  Aeon Flux just doesn't interest me in the least.  I never watch a movie based on who the actors are or who directed it, etc.  So Charlize Theron could be stark raving nekkid from beginning to end and I'd still not pay to see it... it just doesn't strike me as a movie I'd be willing to stand in line for.


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 5, 2005)

Quick, check your scrambled eggs for saltpeter!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Dec 5, 2005)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Quick, check your scrambled eggs for saltpeter!





Har! I just had to cover why I was laughing so hard in my cube..

It's not that I don't think Ms. Theron is absolutely stunning...but I ain't payin' money just to see an actor.  Now, if someone were to pay my way...sure.  If I can rent it on cheap night at the video store, sure.  I've seen naked women.  Lots of 'em.  On and off screen.  And I'm here to tell ya...I ain't payin' money just to look at 'em.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 5, 2005)

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> For instance, my gamer friends would praise a b-movie actress of their favorite guilty pleasure show before getting behind and actress they perceive as Hollywood trying to 'sell' them on.    Like how trancejeremy said, "IMHO, they should have gotten Kari Wuhrer to star in it."  That totally sounds like a comment my Feng Shui gamemaster would make.



That totally sounds like a comment I REGULARLY say about EVERY movie:

"This would have been better with Kari Wuhrer in it."


----------



## Firebeetle (Dec 6, 2005)

*A word of advice*

For those misguided souls who feel that Charlize Theron is not pretty, I offer the following advice.  Instead of advertising that you may have deep-seated issues about women to be so hyper-critical, you should instead look for what is RIGHT about a woman. Do not look for what is WRONG.  For example. . .










That, gentlemen, is all right.

I work at a theater as a projectionist part-time.  I just saw the movie tonight.  I did indeed tank at the box office over the weekend and is destined for the itty-bitty theater soon.

Good points:
1.) Charlize Theron 
2.) Good premise, very Philip K. Dick like.  A puzzling mystery that is halfway in the character's heads.
3.) Charlize Theron in the black, strappy "hurt be baby" outfit
4.) Some evokative visuals (other than Ms. Theron)
5.) Charlize Theron in the beaded nightgown.
6.) Nice view of a utopian future
7.) Did I mention Charlize Theron?
8.) For the romantics among us, it's really a love story (with Charlize Theron!)

Bad points:
1.) Production value is too low, the whole thing seems like a SciFi Channel movie.
2.) Nothing that made Aeon Flux the cartoon cool is in evidence here.  They could have changed the character's name and had the same movie.
3.) It's completely plot driven.
4.) There's virtually no emotional tension.
5.) The fight scenes seem hokey and contrived.
6.) The ending is just stupid.

I did enjoy the movie, but won't be driven to see it again despite the eye candy. 

I'm laying the failure of this movie at the feet of the director and producers.  As much as I like seeing Ms. Theron, this should have been an animated movie by Peter Chung, not some lame attempt to start a franchise.  Too bad for Peter and the rest of us.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Dec 6, 2005)

Enjoyable enough.  I'd probably go with 7 or 8 out of 10, but I can be a soft touch.  I also never saw the original cartoon series.

I agree with Firebeetle about the Philip K. Dick touch, which I really enjoy.  

It filled a weekend movie-going slot where I had no other options and didn't make me feel like I wanted 2 hours of my life back.


----------



## Henry (Dec 6, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Ditto. After seeing her as Rita (the MR-F) in "Arrested Development," it made me re-evaluate after hearing about her in this movie.




I caught "Arrested Development" last night, which I usually don't watch, but it did cement my opinion: Charlize Theron is a FANTASTIC actress. She can and is not afraid to play ANY role, and do with with spark. There are maybe a half-dozen of this caliber of actor in Hollywood today. (example: Halle Berry, though good, AIN'T in this category, and she's an Oscar winner!)

But THAT DARNED FORHEAD! At least she was wearing a hat through most of the episode.


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 6, 2005)

Big forehead = good, small forehead = bad.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 6, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> But THAT DARNED FORHEAD! At least she was wearing a hat through most of the episode.



If she was a Klingon everyone would be all over her...


----------



## Henry (Dec 6, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> If she was a Klingon everyone would be all over her...




Now THAT would be an awesome role for her.  Too bad Enterprise is gone, or an appearance by her would make ratings history.


----------



## mojo1701 (Dec 6, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> I caught "Arrested Development" last night, which I usually don't watch, but it did cement my opinion: Charlize Theron is a FANTASTIC actress. She can and is not afraid to play ANY role, and do with with spark. There are maybe a half-dozen of this caliber of actor in Hollywood today. (example: Halle Berry, though good, AIN'T in this category, and she's an Oscar winner!)
> 
> But THAT DARNED FORHEAD! At least she was wearing a hat through most of the episode.




She was in four episodes before it. It was what I call the "For British Eyes Only arc."


...or just the Rita arc.


----------



## takyris (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm not seeing Aeon Flux. If possible, I'm VERY not seeing Aeon Flux.

If the whole point of the movie is the action scenes, and the best you could come up with in the trailers looked that disjointed and awkward, what's the sell?

No slam on Charlize Theron, but as other people have noted, there is this thing called the Internet that lets me see Charlize Theron any time I get a hankering. I don't need to pay $9.50 to watch her do her best with bad dialogue and step through action scenes that show off the four to five weeks of extensive training she had.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 6, 2005)

takyris said:
			
		

> I'm not seeing Aeon Flux. If possible, I'm VERY not seeing Aeon Flux.
> 
> If the whole point of the movie is the action scenes, and the best you could come up with in the trailers looked that disjointed and awkward, what's the sell?
> 
> No slam on Charlize Theron, but as other people have noted, there is this thing called the Internet that lets me see Charlize Theron any time I get a hankering. I don't need to pay $9.50 to watch her do her best with bad dialogue and step through action scenes that show off the four to five weeks of extensive training she had.





The thing is, the whole point of the movie isn't the action scenes. In fact that might be the weakest point of the movie. I enjoyed the story and characters much more than the action. And the action itself wasn't really horrible.


----------



## kitoy (Dec 6, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> The thing is, the whole point of the movie isn't the action scenes. In fact that might be the weakest point of the movie. I enjoyed the story and characters much more than the action. And the action itself wasn't really horrible.




You just stole my thunder.  I couldn't agree with you more.  As I mentioned before, IMO, the fight scenes were quick cut together to make up for Charlize's inexperience.  The previews try to make it seem like this is an action movie, when it's really a movie about ideas with some action scenes in it.

If you like Phillip K. Dick or William S. Burroughs (okay maybe not *that* weird, but somewhat), go see this for the concepts, not the action.


----------



## takyris (Dec 7, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> The thing is, the whole point of the movie isn't the action scenes. In fact that might be the weakest point of the movie. I enjoyed the story and characters much more than the action. And the action itself wasn't really horrible.




I am quite comfortable agreeing to disagree on that one.  Either you're wrong, or the trailers and ads have horribly represented the movie... in which case, bad marketers.

The fact that the action scenes "might be the weakest point of the movie" is a bad sign for a movie like Aeon Flux.  "The Ice Storm" or "Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood"?  Okay, the fight scenes can suck.  But if you're making Aeon Flux and didn't get good action scenes, you have severely botched the movie.


----------



## takyris (Dec 7, 2005)

Given the agreement of others, it's looking like the blame lies on the marketers.  Well, and the writer and director, for trying to make an Aeon Flux movie without making a good action movie in the process.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 7, 2005)

takyris said:
			
		

> Given the agreement of others, it's looking like the blame lies on the marketers.  Well, and the writer and director, for trying to make an Aeon Flux movie without making a good action movie in the process.




True. I went in expecting a decent action flick with not much else. I got a good bit else and only a standard action fair. The ads are a good bit misleading, though not on the level of say the Village.


----------



## Dirigible (Dec 7, 2005)

> "This would have been better with Kari Wuhrer in it."




You, Mr Reapersaurus, are my soul brother.


----------

